# Too Hot To Say Goodbye



## moosehead (Jan 29, 2010)

I was tempted to let go of this 2005 LS Siena for the latest Taiwanese carbon rig, but kept hesitating. Tried the Cervelo R3/RS, Giant TCR & Defy Advanced, Madone, etc. All nice, stiff, and damp. The new Ultegra stuff was stunning. Impressive.

But truth be told, I didn't experience the mythical 2mph faster loop times that others mention, and other than the notable stiffness and quick of say the R3, all lacked the lively snap of the magical Litespeed Ti. 

It all ended once I cleaned up the LS for potential sale. I had also stashed a new Dura Ace triple crankset in a box for the past 4 years after they discontinued the DA triple, and on she went. When taking pictures of this rig, it hit me: no real reason to trade this beauty in. 

She's Still _Hawt_.










Full DA



















New DA Triple Crank










No really










Rare Breed










Can a bike have soul?


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

She is a beaut, well done!


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

no message.


----------



## sloar (Jun 26, 2008)

i just sold my 09 trek ttx and was going to buy a chinese pinarello, when the time came i could just not pull the trigger it just didnt feel right. i ended up buying a 02 litespeed siena, and couldnt be happier. nice looking bike.


----------



## 60driver (Apr 26, 2011)

glad you stayed with her. Just opted for a new Xicon myself, cant wait until its complete!


----------



## moosehead (Jan 29, 2010)

^Thanks for the good words. She's getting a well deserved new wheelset and maybe some carbon shaped bars. Kinda like a boob job, but unnecessary.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Good choice! Looking for a new bike myself, but cant get myself to buy some made in china carbon bike. Really consiering the Xicon.


----------

